# New loft plans help



## arise (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi to all

My name is Andrea and live in Malta 
My story is, last time i had pigeons is around 18 to 20 years ago 
now i am staring to make a come back i have some floor plans for a new loft
may be you can give me some good point how to sort out the loft i have 3 floor plans i made i wonder which is the best and may be some ideas to help me sort out the loft and i used Google SketchUp 8 i will put them up
























and here is the .skp file


Thanks to all


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I really like your 2nd floor plan with the feed room. What I would do is the room facing the landing board I would make that my young bird room and would add a big aviary facing the landing board for my young birds to look outside. I bet it would look awesome good look on your project.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Good luck with your project.


----------



## arise (Mar 29, 2013)

chayi said:


> I really like your 2nd floor plan with the feed room. What I would do is the room facing the landing board I would make that my young bird room and would add a big aviary facing the landing board for my young birds to look outside. I bet it would look awesome good look on your project.


i like 2 second one to, the one thing in the feed room i loos a lot of space if you noticed in the 1st plan the 3 rooms are 1.14Ft bigger

thanks for you interest chayi


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Yes your right, but I wish I had a feed room with all my bird stuff I got things every where bird feed in a storage where my loan mower and all the back yard stuff is, extra feeders and water cups in my Landry in the house, bands and supplements in a closet in my house bird books and magazines in my bed room jajajaja..... With a feed room I won't have things all over the place and my wife would be a lot more happier jajajaja....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like all of them, just wondering though where is the main living area? what breed of pigeons are you planning on, also aviaries are important for the times they are not out flying.


----------



## arise (Mar 29, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> I like all of them, just wondering though where is the main living area? what breed of pigeons are you planning on, also aviaries are important for the times they are not out flying.


on the living area i am still not shure were still wondering my self any suggestions and aviaries they are just not in the paper under the landing landing board i just did not draw them and the breed homing pigeon


----------



## arise (Mar 29, 2013)

chayi said:


> Yes your right, but I wish I had a feed room with all my bird stuff I got things every where bird feed in a storage where my loan mower and all the back yard stuff is, extra feeders and water cups in my Landry in the house, bands and supplements in a closet in my house bird books and magazines in my bed room jajajaja..... With a feed room I won't have things all over the place and my wife would be a lot more happier jajajaja....


i now what you mean my wife went in to shock when i told here i will b using the roof and next to the door to enter the loft i have another room but may be i will be able to yous it just for feed lol


----------



## arise (Mar 29, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> I like all of them, just wondering though where is the main living area? what breed of pigeons are you planning on, also aviaries are important for the times they are not out flying.


i did not understand what you mean by the living area my breeding birds will not be in this loft i was thing to go for maybe OB cooks and OB hens and Y BIRDS ONLY of shell i separate the young ones to and aviaries there will be to and i will have only homing pigeon breed i am looking for some Belgian and Dutch Breed for my breeding stoke 

Thanks for the interest
Andrea


----------

